# Fire breaks out on Russian nuclear submarine "Tomsk" in Vladiovostok- 9/16/2013



## CougarKing (16 Sep 2013)

First a fire on a Russian-made Indian sub. Now, a fire on actual submarine in Russian service. These past couple months are not turning out well for the makers of Russian submarines.

link



> *Fire breaks out on Russian nuclear submarine*
> Reuters – 2 hours 21 minutes ago
> 
> VLADIVOSTOK, Russia (Reuters) - A fire burned for five hours on an atomic-powered submarine undergoing repairs near Russia's eastern port of Vladivostok on Monday*, but naval and shipyard officials said there was no risk of a radiation leak and nobody was hurt.*
> ...


----------

